# The most important political & economical question of current time:



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

Who is the hottest celebrity at the moment?

E.g Jennifer Aniston, Megan Fox, Andrew Lloyd Webber etc.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't know any of the names -- except maybe Billie Piper (!), but I feel like a dirty old man even mentioning her. What a stunning young lady.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2013)

Ryan said:


> Who is the hottest celebrity at the moment?
> 
> E.g Jennifer Aniston, Megan Fox, Andrew Lloyd Webber etc.


Not names you'd usually put together in the same sentence with 'hot'...

I mean, ALW I can understand, but not the overrated Aniston. 

Perhaps Jenna-Louise Coleman? Or Mrs Thatcher?

(You didn't define 'hot').


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

View attachment 16289


Smoking Hot.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Christina Hendricks


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Weston said:


> I don't know any of the names -- except maybe Billie Piper (!), but I feel like a dirty old man even mentioning her. What a stunning young lady.


I don't believe you,even I know Andrew Lloyd Webber.
He wrote the musicals ;Phantom of the Opera,Cats,Evita,Jesus Christ Superstar,Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat.
Surely you must know these??


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

*The most Important Political,etc*



Weston said:


> I don't know any of the names -- except maybe Billie Piper (!), but I feel like a dirty old man even mentioning her. What a stunning young lady.


I was under the impression that I had answered this already--is this another example of disappearing posts?
Come on now even I know Andrew Lloyd Webber.
He wrote the musicals : Phantom of the Opera,Cats,Evita,Jesus Christ Superstar,Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat,etc.

THERE YOU ARE I HAD ANSWERED IT ,I KNEW IT!!!!


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Yngwie Malmsteens wife is stunning!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

moody said:


> I don't believe you,even I know Andrew Lloyd Webber.
> He wrote the musicals ;Phantom of the Opera,Cats,Evita,Jesus Christ Superstar,Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat.
> Surely you must know these??


Even without following pop culture, if you live in an urban area, as do I, it is impossible to not know of it by near-osmosis. Standing in line at the grocery market, in my peripheral vision are a rack of Celebrity magazines, etc. Whether I ever wanted to know, cared to care, I knew, for example, that Brad and Jen had broken up (sad, sad, sad 

Similarly, I know OF Andrew Lloyd Weber. However, I was asked by an acquaintance who knew I was in classical music, "What do you think of Andrew Lloyd Weber?" My instant non-prepared response was, "I don't think of him at all unless, like now, someone mentions him." (After that once, the question coming up again, that is now a prepared response

As for the hot young babes and how they are marketed for presentation, well, as a geezer well beyond the stimuli which make adolescent minded males drool in an unwitting Pavlovian response, those "young babes / _hot_ babes" look so young to me it would be like leering at and drooling on my great nieces, or something as equally much a repugnant thought.

"Old but not dead," I am still not in the demographic so attracted on that primal atavistic level of response: the target group is the younger who are meant to, and do, auto-respond and hit that lever to buy more, led around like a bull with a ring in its nose. _Suckers!_

Here is, to me, one of the most beautiful women in the classical music business -- not "a babe," but a real beauty:


----------

